# box turn in



## megt123 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am competing in my first competittion in August.

What can be used in the box to put the meat on for turn in?  I am thinking of using large dark green leaf lettuce.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 1, 2013)

If it is a KCBS contest they will have the information on the rules section of their website.  I can't remember off hand what is allowed.  If it is another contest I am sure someone here can probably help.


----------

